# nice little job



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice little brick repaint. Used Duration and deck scapes for the decking.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Skunked the new guy. Ran a roller straight up his back.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

More pics


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

more pics


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Looks very nice Tim. I like the way you used the ladder on the roof edge.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

looks great!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Is that a 40' ladder I see? Cant be, its Timhag!! Probably 2 20'ers duct taped together!! 

J/K..looks good man!! If you had used "real" paint that job would be perfect


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> Looks very nice Tim. I like the way you used the ladder on the roof edge.


Thank God for the invention of ridge hooks. Use them all the time.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> Is that a 40' ladder I see? Cant be, its Timhag!! Probably 2 20'ers duct taped together!!
> 
> J/K..looks good man!! If you had used "real" paint that job would be perfect


lol, actually its a 32 leading up to half of a 40 with a ridge hook.


----------



## ligboozer (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking good. Did you have to paint the lattice under the deck, or is it plastic?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

timhag said:


> Skunked the new guy. Ran a roller straight up his back.


LOL, now he's "wearing whites"!

Good looking work Tim!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

RCP said:


> LOL, now he's "wearing whites"!


Yup, but he doesn't have a proshot to spray those shutters :no: J/K


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Yup, but he doesn't have a proshot to spray those shutters :no: J/K


In my 44 years of life, I have never touched a sprayer. No proshot for me either brother ReNt


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looking good Tim. :thumbsup:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Tim that job looks great brother! :thumbup:



P.S. Wish you would've taken me up on my vaca offer the other day... It got lonely down there.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

JNLP said:


> Tim that job looks great brother! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Wish you would've taken me up on my vaca offer the other day... It got lonely down there.


 Had myself a little mini vacation here at home. Took off Thursday thru Sunday. My son is home from Penn State so hung out with the kids.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

timhag said:


> Skunked the new guy. Ran a roller straight up his back.


Is he wearing the new skin colored uniforms I have heard about?


----------



## user7598 (Nov 18, 2010)

*nice job*

Great looking work Tim. Thanks for the heads up on the Ridge Hooks. Almost all my work is inside but the few exterior jobs I've done could have been easier using them. What solution do you prefer to use when you pressure wash the exterior of a house like that before you paint? Sometimes I worry about the chemicals in some of those cleaners interacting with the paint. any suggestions???


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

some bleach and/or /nor TSP in a pump up sprayer diluted with water. Cleaning with a pressure washer is not rocket science and does not need ridiculous cleaning chems when you are getting ready to paint. you just want to get the dirt, mildew and general crap off so the paint has a good surface to adhere to. I have yet to burn a lawn or mess anything up with a half to a gallon of diluted bleach.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> some bleach and/or /nor TSP in a pump up sprayer diluted with water. Cleaning with a pressure washer is not rocket science and does not need ridiculous cleaning chems when you are getting ready to paint. you just want to get the dirt, mildew and general crap off so the paint has a good surface to adhere to. I have yet to burn a lawn or mess anything up with a half to a gallon of diluted bleach.


 What he said :yes:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Sweet looking job brother!


----------



## Pressure Cleaning (Nov 1, 2007)

Tim how do you guys get the ladders to stay on the roof?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Pressure Cleaning said:


> Tim how do you guys get the ladders to stay on the roof?


 Used a ridge hook Ken, Its a wonderful tool. We use them all the time. Would be great for roof cleaning.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Pressure Cleaning said:


> Tim how do you guys get the ladders to stay on the roof?


----------

